# How would my rose grey mare look?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think she would look great in turquoise....Only way to know for sure, is to put some on her


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Well my mare is rose grey as well (just lighter) and I know blue looks good on her, so I could see turquoise looking good on your mare. I think a bluer turquoise would look better than a greener one though (does that make sense?).

Beautiful horse by the way!

I'm no color expert but isn't the dorsal stripe caused by counter shading? My mare has the same thing and thats what I always assumed it was.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep the dorsal is more than likely just countershading. Grey can and does cause countershading dorsals to be more pronounce and mimic dun dorsal stripes.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I second the turquoise! It will look even better as she gets lighter every year.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Actaully, she has a true dorsal stripe, it's not faded on the edges or anything like counter shading. And, before she shed out of her baby coat (she was born a very red chesnut) you could slightly see stripes on her legs. I'll check this computer for pictures of it.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

This is our dun going grey mare. Yours looks more like a buckskin to me, but pics can be deceiving.
We find that she looks best in greens, but blues are good too, so a turquiose in the right shade would probably well compliment your horse.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Your horse looks EXACTLY (color wise) like my boyfriends thoroughbred filly!!!

Nope, she is grey. She has the dappling and even a couple fleabites, her coat just has A LOT of red and brown in it. Her mom is a grey, and both her parents were grey as well.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mango, were one of her parent's dun? If not than that is countershading and not a true dorsal. Countershading can look just as sharp as true dorsal stripes, just like true dorsal stripes can have soft edges. It all depends on the horse.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Her sire was a roan, but he had dun markings.


----------



## Ryder (Sep 17, 2011)

She would look amazing in a dark royal blue, and turquoise!!! even an off blue with grey in it!


----------

